# Cleaning A Pocket Dial



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Many of you will probably know all about this. But it may help one or two.

This is a nice early Elgin Canadian Railroad Dial, with quite a few hairline cracks that spoils the appearance of the watch.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Another section of the dial







.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

After a couple of hours in a glass of warm water and two tablets of Steradent







,


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

A big improvement.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

What a transformation, thanks for the tip. I have had very good results on an enamelled dial with a VERY weak solution of bleach and a Cotton Bud but Steradent sounds much safer. What tips do you have for a Waltham GSTP dial that looks like it has been through the cigarette lighter fluid treatment?


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

Now that is a TOP TIP. I've even written it down. Thanks Shiner. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Always remembering guys, this tip works with enamel dials, but paper dials go SoGGy and liMp! :yes:

:weed:


----------



## webby (Aug 24, 2012)

can i put my false teeth in as well :tongue2:

and will they look like this 

two birds with one stone comes to mind ............ok i will get my coat ooh_go:


----------

